# Informing Uber of no activity



## UrbanA (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi all. I've relocated overseas for a few years. Do I need to tell Uber, i.e put my drivers account on hold, or shall I just let everything lapse? I'll likely want to drive again when I return to Aus so I don't want any black marks against my name. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UrbanA said:


> Hi all. I've relocated overseas for a few years. Do I need to tell Uber, i.e put my drivers account on hold, or shall I just let everything lapse? I'll likely want to drive again when I return to Aus so I don't want any black marks against my name. Thanks in advance.


Mmmmmm.......look, I don't mean to be personal, but looking at your username/nic, I am assuming that you are one of UrbanK's kids. It really does sound so much cooler calling yourself UrbanA, rather than Keith Urban's 'little A'.

Anyhow, I assume that you are really Sunday Urban the eldest, and obviously your younger sister Faith goes by the nic of UrbanB. I would suggest that instead of even considering any future career with Über, both you and your sister cosy up to mum and dad as they have the 'ticket to ride'. Any further involvement with Über would be, well.......subUrban.

.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Mmmmmm.......look, I don't mean to be personal, but looking at your username/nic, I am assuming that you are one of UrbanK's kids. It really does sound so much cooler calling yourself UrbanA, rather than Keith Urban's 'little A'.
> 
> Anyhow, I assume that you are really Sunday Urban the eldest, and obviously your younger sister Faith goes by the nic of UrbanB. I would suggest that instead of even considering any future career with Über, both you and your sister cosy up to mum and dad as they have the 'ticket to ride'. Any further involvement with Über would be, well.......subUrban.
> 
> .


What are you ON John Galt


----------



## pajala (Apr 24, 2016)

Sell your account to an ant and charge them a commision.


----------

